# What now!



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

So the OH is in Javea at the moment looking for property to rent. He got sunburnt driving from the airport to Javea - if you see a man walking around with the side of his face and arm bright red - that's him!

Now, he tells me that the Spanish government is thinking about forcing people who have bought a property and have owned it for 3 years in Spain, to give up their passports and take a Spanish one. Really???

Can anyone explain this to me - am I missing something?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Gazeebo said:


> So the OH is in Javea at the moment looking for property to rent. He got sunburnt driving from the airport to Javea - if you see a man walking around with the side of his face and arm bright red - that's him!
> 
> Now, he tells me that the Spanish government is thinking about forcing people who have bought a property and have owned it for 3 years in Spain, to give up their passports and take a Spanish one. Really???
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me - am I missing something?


I read the Spanish press every day and have not seen anything even remotely like what is being suggested. Sounds like a complete urban myth to me.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Gazeebo said:


> So the OH is in Javea at the moment looking for property to rent. He got sunburnt driving from the airport to Javea - if you see a man walking around with the side of his face and arm bright red - that's him!
> 
> *Now, he tells me that the Spanish government is thinking about forcing people who have bought a property and have owned it for 3 years in Spain, to give up their passports and take a Spanish one. Really???
> *
> Can anyone explain this to me - am I missing something?


He definitely has been in the sun too long if he believes that


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Passport*



Gazeebo said:


> So the OH is in Javea at the moment looking for property to rent. He got sunburnt driving from the airport to Javea - if you see a man walking around with the side of his face and arm bright red - that's him!
> 
> Now, he tells me that the Spanish government is thinking about forcing people who have bought a property and have owned it for 3 years in Spain, to give up their passports and take a Spanish one. Really???
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me - am I missing something?


Apart from nonsense, I'm sure, British people are allowed dual nationality as several other nations.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Justina said:


> Apart from nonsense, I'm sure, British people are allowed dual nationality as several other nations.


Que? Spain doesn't recognize dual nationality - does it?


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Dual nationality*



snikpoh said:


> Que? Spain doesn't recognize dual nationality - does it?


No, but the UK does, which would be the important one for Brits.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It sounds as though he has been reading one of the expat free papers which are notorious for starting stories like that to increase circulation with the object of increasing advertising revenue.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Justina said:


> No, but the UK does, which would be the important one for Brits.


To take out Spanish nationality you have to denounce your British (or other) nationality to the Spanish crown. Which of course means nothing since the only authority that can take away your British nationality is the British government. However it might be problematic if the Spanish government discovers you have kept your nationality, more so if you try to use the other nationality for things like travel.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Never ceased to be amazed that the stuff some British immigrants get to hear of. Who makes up this crap?

Here's my contribution: all immigrants are from January 1 2016 to be obliged to swear a solemn oath before a portrait of King Felipe that henceforth they will speak Spanish and only Spanish and forswear ITV for Canal Sur.

How do I know? Well, I was in this pub, the George and Dragon on the seafront in TTown...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Never ceased to be amazed that the stuff some British immigrants get to hear of. Who makes up this crap?
> 
> Here's my contribution: all immigrants are from January 1 2016 to be obliged to swear a solemn oath before a portrait of King Felipe that henceforth they will speak Spanish and only Spanish and forswear ITV for Canal Sur.
> 
> How do I know? Well, I was in this pub, the George and Dragon on the seafront in TTown...


Well that won't concern them, Mary, they will think it doesn't apply to them as they are expats not immigrants.

We will just have to think up something a bit more frightening.

I know, with effect from 1 January 2016 imports of all British foodstuffs including beer are to be banned in Spain, in retaliation for the UK threatening to leave the EU. Any British person, whether resident in Spain or a tourist, who is found attempting to smuggle so much as a jar of marmite into Spain in their suitcase will be fined €10,000 - on the spot.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You will have to click on the link to get the pic, for some unknown reason it will not post properly:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/baldilocks-albums-posts-picture12594-marmite.html


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

*marmite*

anyone who is caught with it deserves a fine


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> You will have to click on the link to get the pic, for some unknown reason it will not post properly:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/baldilocks-albums-posts-picture12594-marmite.html


Once the new rules come into force in just a few short months (note use of DM speak) this sort of carry-on will be classed as dangerous sedition under Spain's new public security laws and those taking part will be rounded up and deported. You have been warned.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Vegemite is fine though.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Vegemite is fine though.


Tried it - doesn't compare with the real thing: Marmite.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

*Spanish Nationality*



smitty5668 said:


> anyone who is caught with it deserves a fine


I understand to get Spanish Nationality, one is not allowed to eat Marmite, Branston pickle or toast with dripping.

Is this true?
XXX


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> Once the new rules come into force in just a few short months (note use of DM speak) this sort of carry-on will be classed as dangerous sedition under Spain's new public security laws and those taking part will be rounded up and deported. You have been warned.


Does anyone know how we can be deported from England? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gazeebo said:


> So the OH is in Javea at the moment looking for property to rent. He got sunburnt driving from the airport to Javea - if you see a man walking around with the side of his face and arm bright red - that's him!
> 
> Now, he tells me that the Spanish government is thinking about forcing people who have bought a property and have owned it for 3 years in Spain, to give up their passports and take a Spanish one. Really???
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me - am I missing something?


What could the Spanish government possibly gain from this?

I think this is probably a screw up information about the so called golden visa. This offers residency to non eu nationals


> The objective of the law is to attract entrepreneurs to Spain, and stimulate foreign investment in Spanish real estate, public debt, and job creation.
> This law enables non-EU nationals to get qualified residency permits in return for investing in Spanish real estate (and other assets), leading to long-term residency in Spain if certain conditions are fulfilled. The key points of the draft law are summarised in this section.


Spanish Residency "Golden Visa" Investment Guide - Spanish Property Insight

OR 
As we are soon to have municiple elections where almost anything can happen, it might be part of the programme of one of the more xenophobic parties like Manos Limpias, for example, although I doubt it.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

What about this for misinformation from a Spanish property expert

EU pensioners moving to Spain lose access to national health service -


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> What about this for misinformation from a Spanish property expert
> 
> EU pensioners moving to Spain lose access to national health service -


Unbelievable. The article he links to (Mind the Health Gap) is actually accurate, referring to the fact that early retirees to Spain would need private health insurance, and would not be entitled to NHS treatment in Britain either, but he has completely misrepresented the situation in his brief paragraph. I often wonder how these people managed to get jobs as journos when their powers of comprehension are so obviously limited, but then again perhaps it's done deliberately to create alarm.

It will probably appear in a DM article tomorrow.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isobella said:


> What about this for misinformation from a Spanish property expert
> 
> EU pensioners moving to Spain lose access to national health service -


Somebody talking through his bowels and confusing the situation for 'early retirees' with that of pensioners. 

Early retirees used to be able to get up to about 2½ years free access to the Spanish health system with a Form S1 from DWP. That was stopped because the UK would no longer supply S1s to those below pensionable age (thanks to IDS), however, a new system has been instituted whereby, after 12 months residence (using private health insurance) one can pay into the Spanish system and be covered. Pensioners, who still get S1s, can get cover from the Spanish health system.

If anyone is a subscriber to "Spanish Property Insight (the source of that quote) would care to post a correction (feel free to copy and paste my reply above), it would save others being mis-informed.


----------

